# No boat Title, what to do?



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

If I were to get a boat without a title, what are my actions (and the actions of seller) so that I could get it registered here in Florida?

Thanks ya'll

:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dont know about there but here in mississippi all you need is a bill of sale.....i bought my boat from florida and the dealer said thats all i needed to register it


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

you lookin at the whaler on craigslist without a title?? Just gotta kinda, becareful.. I would'nt spend a Bunch of money on a boat without a title... Just cause of the factor what if it's stolen,has a lein or something.. But there are ways of getting a title


----------



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

ok. So lets say it was a free boat from a trusting owner but the boat had been out of commission for so long the title was lost. What should be my first course of action in getting it registered. Like the Ole Miss guy was saying, would a bill of sale be sufficient?

:usaflag


----------



## Ccook34 (Nov 26, 2007)

Not 100 perecent sure...but i am pretty sure you can apply for a lost title...


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

my grandpa was given a boat by his brother in-law who was given that boat fromHIS friend (this all taking part in wisconsin) but because my grandpa cant get the title even though his bro in-law has sent a letter from wisconsin to the state ofFL that he GAVE the boat to my grandpa. but because he dont have the title, the state of FL wont give him theregistration.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I know you can apply for a lost title for a vehicle, so I would assume you could do the same for a boat.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I sent you a PM.. I really dont like to get that out in the forum.. so you know...But it's easy or you can try it the FL way.. But I've gotta a title before..


----------



## reel_gator (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I understand, the owner of the vessel has to file for the lost title and they will issue a new one. I recently encountered this with an older motorcycle. I think it was $25, then they sign it over. The new owner then can apply for a new title. However, if you have receipts showing that you built the boat, then you can title it that way. I don't think a bill of sale is sufficient in the state of Florida. Let us all know what you encounter. I am in the same predicament with an old John boat.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wld1985 (6/24/2008)*I sent you a PM.. I really dont like to get that out in the forum.. so you know...But it's easy or you can try it the FL way.. But I've gotta a title before..










You know it Bill.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the previous owner who last had it titled in his name is the only person who can apply for a lost title. I have a motorcycle in the same situation.


----------



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, that seems to make sense. I'll let you all know (in time) what happens.

Thanks!

:usaflag


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (6/24/2008)*I sent you a PM.. I really dont like to get that out in the forum.. so you know...But it's easy or you can try it the FL way.. But I've gotta a title before..
> ...


 I know nothing ron...

well 2 squashed down in the arkansaw mud, hey mister ya I kissed her, son you outta see her sister....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Kodiak_Man (6/24/2008)*ok. So lets say it was a free boat from a trusting owner but the boat had been out of commission for so long the title was lost. What should be my first course of action in getting it registered. Like the Ole Miss guy was saying, would a bill of sale be sufficient?
> 
> :usaflag


If the title is lost, the last owner who was on the title has to file for a lost title...I think it's $25.00, if he is legit and you pay the $ see ifin he'd go for it....if not just walk away...


----------

